# No Adoption!!



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 


It's looking more and more likely we wont be going through with Adoption at the moment, as Debs was admitted into Hospital on the 14th of December and she is currently still in, with lots of ab do pain, all related to her Endometrisosis of which there is planned surgery.

We are due to see a SW late on this month or early next month, just don't know what is best to do.

Do you think they will say 'wait until Debs has had her Op before going any further' , as she will hopefully have it all done in May and it is just a case of recuperation.

Everything is just up in the air again, if its not one thing its another   .

Anybody got any advice

Regards Jon


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Jon,
I am so sorry to hear about Deb what a worrying time for you all the very best for a speedy recovery. I don't know the answer to your question I can only guess they would want her to be fully recovered before starting the process.
Love JD x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Jon,

So sorry to hear about Debs, what a horrible time you have been having. I am unsure what op Debs will be having, i don't know if you have told us and i have fogotton if so i'm sorry.

If Debs is having an op which ends all chances of her ever carrying a baby the SW may feel you need time to grieve, they may also feel you have too much on your plate at the moment.

Why not carry on and meet with them and then at least you have started the ball rolling, even if you haver to wait until later on this year, contact will have been made.

Take care and say Hi to Debs from us all

Fiona


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Jon

Sorry to hear that Debs is still in hospital.  I think Fiona has made a really good point, make contact and see what the LA thinks.  Atleast then you have established yourselves in their minds and they can perhaps plan you in for a prep course later this year, get your names down.

Hope Debs gets better soon and you can start your journey in earnest.

Karen x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Jon

Sorry to hear Debs is still unwell. 

I agree with the others, go with the meeting as planned and see how they feel about it all.  That will get you on their lists and hopefully they will pencil you in for a prep course.  You have obviously thought long and hard about giving up on tx, and I think you need to emphasise this to them.  It had only been a couple of months from the end of our tx when we had our first visit, but they were happy not to ask us to wait, I do appreciate your situation is different.

Hope Debs has a speedy recovery 

A
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jon

I think everyone so far has given you some good advice I just wanted to add that I hope Deb is out of hospital soon and feeling better, remember to look after yourself as well!


Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry i haven't replied to this thread sooner  i hope Debs is feeling better and is out of the hospital soon, i also agree with the advice the others have given you  

pam xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 

Thanks for all the replies, made me feel abit better .

I think its a good idea, to carry out our first visit with the SW, plus i think it would be a positive thing for us both to do at the moment.
Pending we can get Debs out of Hospital. 

The prep course isn't till June or July anyway but her Op is looking very likely it is going to be May, so it is abit close to the Op.
So i totally agree with the advice and having the meeting would be a good idea rather than just saying not at  
the moment from us.

Thank you for all your advice and kind remarks 

Kindest regards Jon


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Jon, sorry to hear that Deb is still in hospital.  I can only echo what the others have said.  I wish her a speedy recovery and it is worth having a chat with the SW, although I am sure that they will want you both to have got over this trauma before you actually start any adoption process.

Hoping this painful period ends quickly for both of you.

Take care
Cindy


----------

